# Problema con el circuit wizard/pcb wizard



## Serch (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Bueno, quiero montar un circuito bastante sencillo y ya tengo problemas...

El circuito que quiero montar es:






El 36MTXX es el rectificador trifásico que lo voy a poner fuera de la pcb, aprocechando que tiene faston de 6.3mm...

Bueno, al grano.

Mis problemas son.

*Si uso el pcb wizard:*
1.- NO tengo el terminal block de 5 elementos
2.- Los BTA26 sólo consigo ponerlos en encapsulado TO-220 y me gustaría ponerlos en TOP3

*Si uso el circuit wizard:*
1.- Los BTA26 sólo consigo ponerlos en encapsulado TO-220 y me gustaría ponerlos en TOP3

Como puedo poner en la placa los símbolos "+", "-" y "≈" Los quiero poner para indicar del conector de 5 pines, cual es el +, cual es el - y cuales son la entrada de la trifásica.

Muchas Gracias!!


----------



## Pedro Fuenzalida Vargas (Jul 1, 2011)

Estimado Serch, lei tu problema y me propuse ayudarte diseñando un encapsulado Top 3 que es el que necesitas para tu proyecto. Espero que no sea demasiado tarde Jejejeje.
Bueno te mando la libreria para que la instales en el pcb wizard.Suerte y espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## begejo (Jul 2, 2011)

Hola Serch,te recomiendo leas el post del 30-06-2011 sobre plantillas para PCB WIZARD,para poner símbolos y notas te vas a insert y pinchas en text box ,te aparecerá la guía de cuadratura ,Haces con ella la ventana donde colocarás el texto o símbolo y luego lo arrastras al lugar que desees;También se pueden agregar textos y simbolos en doble o simple fas en INSERT pero ahí pinchas en copper label te aparecerá una ventana para poner el texto,etc y la opción lado componentes,lado soldadura y las dos caras.

Saludos cordiales


----------

